

How Alex Payne Uses TextMate - twampss
http://www.al3x.net/2008/12/03/how-i-use-textmate.html

======
graywh
And all the smug emacs and vim users just nod and says "Welcome to the party".

~~~
mhartl
There are lots of emacs and vim refugees in TextMate land as well. (I'm a
refugee from both.)

~~~
bbgm
I've always found Textmate to be emacs-y. One reason I like it

------
andr
This sounds like Paris Hilton advising me what to wear in my bag.

------
tlrobinson
Slightly OT, but: _"1. Open TextMate. 2. Type "lorem". 3. Hit tab."_

<http://twitter.com/mikeysan/status/1040902296>

~~~
randomwalker
I don't have textmate, but I have _must-know-the-answer_ syndrome. I'm
guessing it rkcnaqf gb gur yberz vcfhz grkg. (rot13) Can you confirm?

~~~
JeffJenkins
Yes. That is correct.

------
pholbrook
Payne says "My only hesitation was that TextMate was getting to be practically
(although hyperbolically) abandonware. Thankfully, this fear was assuaged by a
recent update over the Thanksgiving holiday. It lives!"

I can't find any reference to such an update - according to VersionTracker,
the last update was 1.5.7 on 10/26/07.

~~~
twampss
I noticed that, too. Perhaps he is referring to "Cutting-Edge" updates? I'm on
build 1436 (Minor Updates) and 1496 is available now.

~~~
pholbrook
Ah, that's it - I hadn't noticed that option in the Preferences. But yes, turn
on Cutting Edge updates in the Updates preference, and now I get offered 1496.

------
petercooper
I bought TextMate back in early 2005, so was a pretty early user. I love it,
but I use almost none of these advanced features. It's just a really solid
text editor for me. I don't know the combinations for macros and what not and
it's _still_ worth the money :)

------
jrockway
Here is his article about why not to use emacs:

[http://al3x.net/2008/10/22/on-flight-to-old-text-
editors.htm...](http://al3x.net/2008/10/22/on-flight-to-old-text-editors.html)

Wow. My faith in the human race has just decreased significantly. I wonder if
people writing blogs realize that when they just make stuff up, it makes them
look stupid.

------
sgibat
I like the design of this blog. Navigation at the end forces you to at least
skim the blog post.

------
frankus
I've fallen in love with the vertical selection feature (option + drag).

You can even create a vertical insertion point and anything you type or delete
will appear or disappear on all selected lines.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
<http://sethmason.com/blog/23/vim-tip-select-column>

~~~
iron_ball
jEdit has this too. alt-backslash and ctrl-backslash toggle multiple
selection/insert and rectangular selection/insert. So you can select multiple
blocks of text, then what you type will replace all of them at once.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
Wow, that's pretty awesome. Can you do this without using the mouse?

~~~
iron_ball
Of course. jEdit uses standard shift+direction selection. And like most good
text editors, you can map or remap any command to any key combination.

My blog is in a state of utmost disrepair, but if I ever clear its personal
content and reboot it as a professional blog, a "hey everybody, jEdit" post
will be pretty early on. I think it strikes a nice balance between vim/emacs-
like power and GUI-app usability, and as one of the few high-quality Java
desktop apps, it's cross-platform.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
Please do!

email me your blog info (not in your profile) so i can suscribe for when you
get around to it. aaron.blohowiak@gmail.com

~~~
iron_ball
It's personal right now, I mean to privately archive the old content and start
fresh. Once I get around to rebooting it, I'll self-promote by posting
something here once I write something people might be interested in. Thanks
for your interest, though!

------
jbyers
Note that if you cut and paste Alex's .ackrc (at least in Firefox 3), you'll
get one leading whitespace character on each line. This will cause problems if
you don't notice it. :)

------
frisco
The GetBundles links aren't working for me, and I can't find any reference to
it anywhere else via google or github. Am I completely crazy?

~~~
jbyers
That SVN repo was down, it's back now (5:30 PM PST).

------
sh1mmer
I didn't know there was an updated version over thanksgiving. Heck I didn't
know that it had been updated at all in a year. You might need to select the
"cutting edge" option in prefs though.

